# Russia says it is ready to co-operate with U.S. on Afghanistan



## RackMaster (Jan 24, 2009)

Hmmm, trading up with one shifty neighbour to go with another...  :uhh:  Hopefully this deal works out, supplies can then be rerouted through Russia and then we just need a deal with India to complete the pincer movement on Pakistan.  



> *Russia says it is ready to co-operate with U.S. on Afghanistan*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Saturday, January 24, 2009 | 12:11 AM ET  Comments14Recommend2*
> 
> ...


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 24, 2009)

Gotta watch those sneaking freaking Russians. I wonder what kind of angle they are gonna play


----------



## AWP (Jan 24, 2009)

I vaguely recall a comment about failing to remeber history, doomed to repeat it...something like that. Anywho.....

We don't have much of a choice, Pakistan is becoming more and more unreliable. In the grand scheme of things, this makes sense.

I have to wonder though how the average Afghan views our heavy use of old Soviet equiment and pilots to fly in supplies, or how their new gov't is being equipped with old Soviet equipment (aircraft and weapons), or that some of our NATO allies are in the country and using old Soviet equipment (well, I know how some of them feel and it isn't pretty), and now this.

Alanis Morrisette approves.

Here's hoping we do a better job with the Salang Tunnel than the Soviets did.


----------

